# Bagshaw and field?



## calicoastie (Mar 26, 2012)

i picked up a tool set i cant find much information about on and was directed to this site to check things out. what i found was a tool set made by bagshaw and field, it has a hand chuck, with 24 different bits, every thing from chisels to saws. I was wondering if anyone has any info on them. the only markings i can find on them are.
Bagshaw & Field
Philadelphia

attached is a pictue. thanks for any help.


----------



## martools (Apr 9, 2012)

hello-

I've seen a few of these sets at Martin Donnelly tool auctions- both the Bagshaw& Field- Philadelphia cabintemaker and a similar one made by John Booth & Sons. I have a tool handle similar but I'm very interested in the set, would you be interested in selling or bartering for this one? I'm an antique tool collector with a particular interest in boxed tool sets. 
thanks for sharing.

Martin


----------



## calicoastie (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for the interest, but i recieved this from a friend that a few months later passed on. was really just looking for well really any info, is there a way to really date them? how many were produced? that sort of thing. 
But if i ever do decide to let them go i can let you know.


----------



## martools (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply- its a beautiful set of tools. I believe B & F were in business from 1881 until the 1920's,
you mainly see the wood spokeshaves, an occasionally a handle, at the last Donnelly auction he had a handle but it was much larger so it might have been for hand saw. I've only seen 2 or 3 complete sets- including yours.
Contact Martin Donnelly Auctions- he might be helpful with some info- he definitely knows old tools. As mentioned earlier- I've also seen similar sets produced by John Booth & sons. take care, Martin


----------

